# Ever swop the front sight?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any P99 owners ever have to change the front sight from the stock #4?

My P99s hit fine with the already installed #4 (I did have to adjust the rear sight on my fullsize just a little), but I did have to change the front sight to the #3 on my SW99. It hit a little bit low when I first got it. Still have the #3 on it.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I changed mine on my P99c. I think I put on the #3.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I switched to #3 on my QA.


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

I put Mepro night sights on mine.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Never had to change the front sight, I am dead on with the #4. That is for those that still have the plastic sights. Soon all of mine with have Meps.


----------

